# Good Day on the Ohio



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well had Presidents Day off today so decided to hit the river, talk about crankin current it was moving, water was only three feet from the top of the Tanners ramp, one small area had no mud the rest was covered so launched in that small window, motored out to the main river looked over at the cooling pond discharge it was under water, Oh Boy this could be fun, but we only had a few bites and great fun, Thanks Josh had a blast man, your great company we will do it again. Most of the fish were stuck to the Primary breakline, also had tons of problems with Sauger eating up our baits, would come back with just ribs showing, water tempature has rose to 42.3 degrees, the air temp was at 50 degrees when we launched this morning and dropped all day at one time we could see our breath as we talked. Looked like at any time we were going to get wet but it never happened, all fish caught on Skipjack. Totals for the day 6 fish total weight, 82.8lbs, average fish 13.8lbs, not bad I'll take that on any winter trip......Doc 











Josh with a 16.5 Blue cat










Doc with a 17.5# Bluecat











Doc with a 16.8 Bluecat











Doc With a 15.0 Blue










Doc with a 7.0 Blue 











Doc with a 10# Bluecat


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

NICE JOB!!!
Great lookin cats and nice boat.
That helps with the cabin fever.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Doc!


----------



## ohiocatchaser (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice fish Doc!!! Talked to Josh and he had nothin but good things to say about you. Glad to see you guys hooked up on some nice fish. Look forward to meeting you sometime!! Justin


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Fishman and me were going to hit the river down around cincinnati this past weekend but water looked a little high,but we are going to try it this saturday.Doc do you have any tips for fishing around the cincinnati area this time of year,I have a 18ft fisher and have been wanting to get in to some of them blues.Thanks for any help Jerry.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WTG doc....


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish and pics,good job guys


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

It looks like the Blues are easier to find than the skipjacks.  I doubt I have any skips left in my freezer.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Doc, thanks for the report!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Why arent blue cats protected by the odnr?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting all of the pictures!


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

nice fish i think i need to try that catfishing..............


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Ohio River is Kentucky's along the Ky/Oh border. Kentucky DNR would be the governing body and they have no restrictions on blue cats. 

Nice feeshes- little cold though.

UFM82


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

jwfish said:


> I have a 18ft fisher


Jerry you never even bothered to tell me ya got yourself a different rig! Lookin' forward to seeing it.

I'm praying to the river gods that everything stays "normal."


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

It's nice to see a fishing report without Ice. Congrats on the nice catch Doc and thanks for the pics.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey doc.. you need any assistant with the anchor??  i'm dying to catch something that swims..


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice going, those cats are a beautiful sight for sore eyes!


----------



## skip (Feb 19, 2005)

Doc had a blast on these cats finally got on here and registered so here's my new name if you read this. I sent you email tonight so i hope it gets to you. It was alot of fun. Had a ball. I don't know if you posted this but how weird it was that almost if not all those blues were all females. 
Alright well thanks again ill talk to ya 
josh


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*ABOARD Josh*


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You're killing me Doc  Great lookin blues !!!..........Blues are protected on inland lakes in Ohio I do believe. Doc is really getting off on a good note . Thanks for the report.....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

AK.... Man your hard to please, didnt you jjust catch a "LUND" I'd be excited w/ the blues. but man I'd die to catch a "LUND"!!!!!!!


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Doc, 

Did you use frozen Skippies, or fresh?


Thanks, 


PS: Thanks for the CJ Brown tips in the fall!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Vacuum packed Skippys that were half thawed and frozen.

Hey AK your welcome anytime on my boat but now that I have the retrieval system nobody minds pulling in the rope, that thing works great...........Doc


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

I guess you were using a pretty strong anchor to hold in that current. I also liked the bucket technique. Nice way to keep the boat straight. I would not mind pitching some minnows to go after some of the sauger as well. I really need to head down on that part of the river to find some discharges. I have fished them in Moscow and New Richmond, but not west of the city. I have tried to find them, but so far have only fished the one in the Miami R.

Guess it's time to get the boat down from New Carlisle, and start some fishing!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Just using a 25# Richter anchor, one of the best anchors for river fishing, we did get broke loose once from a spot by a barge that went by and lifted the boat pretty good, major waves but generally that anchor holds real well. I look for humps or dropoffs to drop it into so that I know it will hook up...............Doc


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks doc.. i know about your anchor retrieval system.. thats why i offered to lend a hand..  
seriously tho.. as many times that you guys move around, that thing is a god send..


----------

